# Public Speaking Medication



## aabbccdd44332211

Hi everyone! I have mild social anxiety, but a SEVERE phobia of public speaking (which I suspect ties in somehow with the SA). Anytime that I have to talk in front of a group of people I freak out. The symptoms I show are trembling/shaking, talking fast, dry mouth, and everything else bad that happens. On a couple occasions I nearly ran out of a room because of my fear of public speaking. Basically, my fight or flight response is severe.

So, what would you suggest I get prescribed? From what I hear beta-blockers are the best thing for this. Many musicians take them so they can remain calm while performing. I am a musician as well, and I suspect that once I start playing in front of crowds I will get the same symptoms as I do while public speaking. If you have any experiences with these symptoms or medications, PLEASE give me some advice. I really need to do something about this, I have a 10 minute presentation in a month. Thanks a lot!


----------



## X33

20-40mg Propranolol an hour before the presentation should help. Good luck!


----------



## aabbccdd44332211

Thanks for the advice. 20-40 mg sounds like a lot compared to what other people have said, but I'll talk to my doctor.

Anyone else have experience with this? I'd like to hear from someone who has used a beta-blocker before. I'd like to know how effective it is.
Thanks again!


----------



## caithiggs

hey aabbccdd, I just took beta-blockers for the first time for a presentation myself. 20mg for me was fine, in fact I'll bet 10 would work for me. But that's because my body is very sensitive to everything (drugs). It was amazing. I still felt shy, but when I went to read my work in front of class my voice didn't shut down on me, and I didn't have to push through it, I wasn't shaking AT ALL, I did everything soooo calmly. I was so happy by it. In fact, people were laughing at the funny parts (I didn't even know they were all that funny). I have honestly never had people laughing from something I say in front of a class. It was a really good feeling. Really good. I had never been able to calmly present something before in my life. 

It really really helps. It slows down your heart rate, opens everything up and relaxes all those parts of your body that try to shut down or tighten up. They say it can have bad effects on circulation and give you cold hands and feet, but I found it made my circulation better! 

The only downside is it makes you very drowsy/it's difficult to concentrate. Actually I felt a little depressed (but that's probably because of the anxiety I have right now about school and life at large). And you get kind of restless. It's hard to sleep when you take them. Oh, and I am not sure, but I think it made my feet and palms sweaty a little. Could just be the weather though. 

Anyway, there you go. It'll open you up a bit. The physical symptoms only though. You might still feel scared to present. You just have to remind yourself that your heart's not capable of palpitating right now. And don't do anything fast because you might feel faint (though I didn't). 

But yeah, I recommend it.


----------



## aabbccdd44332211

Caithiggs, thank you for the reply. That was just what I hoping to hear. You have answered my questions, many thanks!


----------



## Noca

inderal, klonopin, and or adderall


----------



## gordonjohnson008

Psychiatrist, or sometimes even GP/family doctor if you have a good, understanding one.

Yes, from the symptoms you're describing, it sounds like a beta blocker is a good first thing to try. Look up Inderal.


----------



## Medline

One word: Inderal! ;-)


----------



## caithiggs

aabbccdd44332211 said:


> Caithiggs, thank you for the reply. That was just what I hoping to hear. You have answered my questions, many thanks!


No problem! What sort of music do you play, out of general curiosity?


----------



## X33

aabbccdd44332211 said:


> Thanks for the advice. 20-40 mg sounds like a lot compared to what other people have said, but I'll talk to my doctor.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with this? I'd like to hear from someone who has used a beta-blocker before. I'd like to know how effective it is.
> Thanks again!


I have taken it @ 40mg, sometimes 60mg. The standard dose for beta blockers for treating cardiac conditions seems to be 40mg twice daily. SO I don't think it is a lot. It is a very safe med. If a lower dose works for you, than by all means take less. the number I have seen in anxiety discussions is still around 20-40mg. 
As for whether it helped me - well it did, though it is hard to say. At the time, I was also taking benzodiazepines, so their more pronounced effect made it hard to isolate any potential benefit of the beta blocker.


----------



## aabbccdd44332211

caithiggs said:


> No problem! What sort of music do you play, out of general curiosity?


I am a guitarist and I play many different genres - mainly classic rock and blues, but I also play some jazz and stuff of that nature.



> I have taken it @ 40mg, sometimes 60mg. The standard dose for beta blockers for treating cardiac conditions seems to be 40mg twice daily. SO I don't think it is a lot. It is a very safe med. If a lower dose works for you, than by all means take less. the number I have seen in anxiety discussions is still around 20-40mg.
> As for whether it helped me - well it did, though it is hard to say. At the time, I was also taking benzodiazepines, so their more pronounced effect made it hard to isolate any potential benefit of the beta blocker.


Ok thanks for the information. I'm not too worried about taking too much but I've seen people suggest as low as 5mg. I'll discuss it with my doctor, but I'll probably end up taking 20-40mg as you mentioned.

Thanks again!


----------



## Pat78

Also remember that the beta blockers (for ex. propranolol) don´t go together with asthmatics. If that´s your case then i would go with a benzo instead. But of course you should ask all this from your doctor.


----------



## aabbccdd44332211

Sorry to start up a dead thread, but I have an update that can hopefully help people. I just got back from my doctor, and he prescribed me 12 tablets of 20 mg of Inderal with 3 refills. I asked him for the prescription and he just flat out said, "No". I was shocked, and I was very upset about his "decision." And after about 15 minutes of pleading and such he gave me the prescription. So I'm happy. I'll update this thread again after I try it for a presentation or speech.


----------



## Medline

@abcd: Grats  Inderal is great for stage fright AFAIK, it works instantly, no waiting for weeks like with ADs. Give updates please and it would be nice if you could write a report under "Treatment options". Thanks!


----------



## caithiggs

Wow, he just said no, and then yes? Did he test your blood pressure or anything?

My doc honestly looked kinda worried when I asked. But it might have been a time thing, as he was running late. Haha, but I wonder, just because I'm sure there are a lot of people out there just trying to get meds.


----------



## Medline

A normal dose Inderal does not drop the blood pressure of a healthy person to dangerous levels.


----------



## aabbccdd44332211

caithiggs said:


> Wow, he just said no, and then yes? Did he test your blood pressure or anything?
> 
> My doc honestly looked kinda worried when I asked. But it might have been a time thing, as he was running late. Haha, but I wonder, just because I'm sure there are a lot of people out there just trying to get meds.


Yeah, I asked him and he looked me straight in the eyes and said, "Absolutely not." I nearly freaked out but I kept informing him on why I believed I needed it. He said that he didn't want to prescribe me something I didn't need and he thought I could get over it by myself. Then I explained that the only way to get over it was to get ride of the physiological symptoms that made me nervous in the first place. So he reluctantly filled out a prescription. I was so relieved. He tested my blood pressure before because it was after a physical for aviation.

And yes, I will be updating it after I take it. My first big presentation isn't until February 22, so I'll probably test them the day before and I'll update after the big presentation. He told me to take 20 mg in 8 hour intervals before the presentation to test them out.


----------



## SBP21

Good luck on your presentation! I would recommend taking it at home sometime before your presentation to see how it affects you. The very first time I took Inderal, it made me really dizzy. After the first time, though..no problems. I take 20-30mg before a presentation, and it has worked wonders. I also take 0.5-1mg klonopin (clonazepam) with it for even more benefit. My doctor recommended Inderal to me. He has since retired, and my new doc had no problem prescribing it. He says it is one of the most common meds for public speaking phobia. I can't believe your doctor said no at first. Keep us posted!


----------



## va2009

I hope your presentation goes well for you. I am in the same boat, it's the physical symptoms that increase my anxiety. I will be looking out for your update and i have a good feeling you'll do great.


----------



## delicatechaos

Best of luck with your presentation aabbccdd! I dread presentations for weeks when I have to do them for work.

Freshman year of college I did two speeches in my communications class and refused to return because of how terrified I was the 2nd time to do the speech. (I aced both of them too ..) I am convinced if I would have dealt with this problem at the time in an appropriate way I would NOT have any concerns with social anxiety. Instead, I kicked it under the rug and dropped any class that I had to do a presentation in. 

Still pursuing my bachelor's degree while working full time. Speech class is on the horizon next semester (gulp).

Looking forward to how your presentation goes .. again .. good luck!!


----------



## aabbccdd44332211

Ok, so I took it for the first time yesterday. Honestly, I couldn't even notice any effects because I was taking it to make sure it didn't have any negative effects.

I took it today for the first time in a real situation that I would need it in. I had a short (2 minute) presentation. I took it 1 hour before. Usually in a situation like this, I would try to take as short of a time as possible, but this time I took my time presenting and I talked more than I was required to. Amazingly, I experience no trembling, sweating, dry mouth, etc. that I would normally experience.

Tomorrow is my big presentation that I've been worrying about though. It is a longer presentation (approximately 10 minutes) and it will be presented to people I don't know, including science professors. I'm considering taking a double dosage (40 mg instead of 20 mg) but I'm not sure if I will experience any ill-effects from such a dose. I'll be sure to update when I'm done tomorrow! After today's experience, I have much more confidence.


----------



## Darvon

Adderall is a great public speaking drug so are benzos and beta blockers.


----------



## shyoperator

*My First Time Experience*

I took Metropolol (beta blocker) for the first time in a social situation and I was cool as a cucumber. I also took it one hour before a high level meeting and was amazed how confident I was. You just have trust that your heart is not going to beat rapidly and your hands won't tremble. You still are going to be shy, but you will get through it.


----------



## shyoperator

aabbccdd44332211 said:


> Ok, so I took it for the first time yesterday. Honestly, I couldn't even notice any effects because I was taking it to make sure it didn't have any negative effects.
> 
> I took it today for the first time in a real situation that I would need it in. I had a short (2 minute) presentation. I took it 1 hour before. Usually in a situation like this, I would try to take as short of a time as possible, but this time I took my time presenting and I talked more than I was required to. Amazingly, I experience no trembling, sweating, dry mouth, etc. that I would normally experience.
> 
> Tomorrow is my big presentation that I've been worrying about though. It is a longer presentation (approximately 10 minutes) and it will be presented to people I don't know, including science professors. I'm considering taking a double dosage (40 mg instead of 20 mg) but I'm not sure if I will experience any ill-effects from such a dose. I'll be sure to update when I'm done tomorrow! After today's experience, I have much more confidence.


BTW, I took a trial dosage of 25mg, but increased it to 50mg for the high level meeting. My body is very tolerant to medicine and I did not want to take any chances.


----------



## aabbccdd44332211

Mission accomplished!

Today, I had a big presentation. I planned on taking one 20 mg dose one hour before my presentation. Due to unforeseen time delays, I ended up taking it nearly 2 hours before. And I was still fine! I sat in a room before that and approximately 1 hour before I actually *wanted* to give a presentation. It was amazing. Absolutely no shaking at all! Some say that you will still feel nervous mentally, however because my physiological symptoms disappeared, I wasn't nervous at all! The whole project went pretty smoothly and I was complimented on my work.

The only problem was that my mouth was *very* dry. Before that would have been the least of my concerns. If I would have had a bottle of water that would have solved that problem. And I found that it "peaked" at approximately 1 hour through, and it lasted a couple of hours. I am very thankful beyond words. Thank you, eveyone! This is amazing.

EDIT: 

I highly recommend this to ANYONE that has a public speaking problem.


----------



## shyoperator

aabbccdd44332211 said:


> mission accomplished!
> 
> Today, i had a big presentation. I planned on taking one 20 mg dose one hour before my presentation. Due to unforeseen time delays, i ended up taking it nearly 2 hours before. And i was still fine! I sat in a room before that and approximately 1 hour before i actually *wanted* to give a presentation. It was amazing. Absolutely no shaking at all! Some say that you will still feel nervous mentally, however because my physiological symptoms disappeared, i wasn't nervous at all! The whole project went pretty smoothly and i was complimented on my work.
> 
> The only problem was that my mouth was *very* dry. Before that would have been the least of my concerns. If i would have had a bottle of water that would have solved that problem. And i found that it "peaked" at approximately 1 hour through, and it lasted a couple of hours. I am very thankful beyond words. Thank you, eveyone! This is amazing.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> i highly recommend this to anyone that has a public speaking problem.


Congratulations!!!! Hooah!!!


----------



## 40watta

aabbccdd44332211 said:


> Mission accomplished!
> 
> Today, I had a big presentation. I planned on taking one 20 mg dose one hour before my presentation. Due to unforeseen time delays, I ended up taking it nearly 2 hours before. And I was still fine! I sat in a room before that and approximately 1 hour before I actually *wanted* to give a presentation. It was amazing. Absolutely no shaking at all! Some say that you will still feel nervous mentally, however because my physiological symptoms disappeared, I wasn't nervous at all! The whole project went pretty smoothly and I was complimented on my work.
> 
> The only problem was that my mouth was *very* dry. Before that would have been the least of my concerns. If I would have had a bottle of water that would have solved that problem. And I found that it "peaked" at approximately 1 hour through, and it lasted a couple of hours. I am very thankful beyond words. Thank you, eveyone! This is amazing.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I highly recommend this to ANYONE that has a public speaking problem.


Cool congrats! I have one coming up on 3/3...i havent tried out the inderal though. Ill probably take 30-40mg just to make sure.


----------



## jefferson769

*My experience with Inderal / Propranolol*

This is going to be long and rambling -- I never post anything online and have never shared this much information about my situation, but I think this may some people who suffer the fear of public speaking:

I actually learned about Propranolol from reading these formats. In high school I had zero anxiety about public speaking. Once I started college, my level of anxiety increased. I can still remember the first time I was in class reading something and my voice locked up on me, it was extrememly embarassing. From that moment on, I found it hard to concentrate on things, because half my time would be spent worrying about having to speak in class. I would sign up for classes and then drop those classes where I would have to give a presentation because my fear was so great. Those times I did have to speak, my voice was shaky, I turned red, and my hands would shake.......it was horrible. I even had this experience during the beginning of the semester where you said your name and a little about yourself. I graduated school about 7 years ago, and just went back for my MBA. About two months ago, I had a similar experience during a 30 second presentation for marketing. The class has 55 people in it, and I was embarassed. Well this past weekend, we had our group presentation for our final project and I had to speak for about 5 minutes. In the past, I would have figured out some way to get out of speaking -- I mean there was no way I could hold it together long enough to speak for 5 minutes.

So I started looking around and found this information on Propranolol about two months ago after my most recent experience, and knowing I had this presentation coming up. I saw my doctor about a month ago and talked to him about taking this drug. I love it how people tell you that you don't need to take anything, and you just need to practice a couple of times, or address the reason for the fear -- these people have NO idea what we go thru, the anxiety of public speaking, the panic, and embarassment and humiliation. he gave me the perscription and I tried it at home one night just to make sure I wasn't going to get sick.....I felt a little drowsy, but nothing significant.

Well this past weekend came, and I practice my presentation over and over again. I started taking the drug about an hour before the presentation but didn't know whether it would actually work. I was still nervous before I started talking because I had no idea if it would work or not, and knew that if it didn't work I was in serious trouble. I had vision of myself running out of the classroom, or someone in my group having to take over for me because my voice locked up. Once I started talking a miracle happened...........my voice was not shaking even a little bit. I was able to make hand gestures and point at the screen - where in the past my hands would be shaking so bad I would have to hold on to the podium or put in my pocket. I didn't feel the need to rush through it, I could pause and use emphasis on words.

When I was done with my part, I felt so proud of myself, I felt like I was cured!! I was so relieved that things went well, and feel more confident to do this again in my other classes. I only wish I would have discovered while I was an undergrad, I think I would have done exponentially better in class and probably graduated a year sooner. My presentation was yesterday and I am still thinking about how amazing I feel that I really did this, and had it go as well as it did. Those who don't know what I have gone thru, will probably never be able to understand how painful it is to have this fear and how crippling it can be in these situations. To those that have this fear and need some help -- I HIGHLY recommend trying Propranolol, it can change your life !!


----------



## StPatrick317

I started going to a public speaking group. It has helped quite a bit, but I still do not like giving prepared speeches, where you do the talk without any notes, or having to talk about myself.

But they also have random speeches on subjects which they tell you a few minutes before you do the speech. It's much easier(personally) but it's harder for most of the other people, because they like doing prepared speeches. My voice is solid, my body language is ok, I dont blush or shake or anything like that I'm just afraid that I'll completely forget something(as I have had ECT so I tend to do this). This has happened a couple times.


----------



## euphoria

Yeah propanolol is awesome. Massively under-prescribed for anxiety disorders with such proven success.


----------



## ella876

hey! im so happy i have found this forum as i also have a severe case of public speaking fear! It's so hard as i normally am quite an outgoing person. This year we have had more interactive tutes which involve getting up in front of the class and reporting your findings each week. Although, usually what i have to say is about 4 lines i still panic and shake and want to cry and run away. Today i just did that and ran and left my class. It is just aweful and i feel it is holding me back in life. It is good to know there is some hope in terms of medications which may be able to help me. It has gotten to the point i was to drop out of my degree although i know it is over something so small and unexplainable. i have a upcoming presentation as well in four weeks and thinking about this is already making me panic and my heart pound. its really good to read that i am not the only person suffering from these types of feelings so i just want to so thankyou for posting and giving me hope. xx


----------



## barry1685

euphoria said:


> Yeah propanolol is awesome. Massively under-prescribed for anxiety disorders with such proven success.


Yes I agree, Beta blockers rule. Although I can't use this medicine, only metoprolol due to my lung surgery in the past. Propanolol effects lungs and the heart.


----------



## robtyl

Without seeing a p-doc - i.e., just seeing a GP

Is there any way to get this prescribed?

I mean is it well-known amongst doctors to help with anxiety? Or is it still 'out there'?


----------



## susanrodriguez1

*Social anxiety and public speaking fear*

Hi all,

I have basically under achieved my entire life because of this little pesky problem I have, Im 43yrs old, and going to college to become an RN, change of career, I dont know why I have this problem or how to get rid of it! I have to give a 5 min presentation on tuesday and thought I would try prophanolol since everyone seems to say it works. I am very attractive so most ppl think I should not be shy, and expect me to be extrovert, which I am far from it!

I gave it a test run today, took 40mg - nothing! I am so upset, why does it not do anything for me??? now I dont know how much is too much, or how much I should take for the dreaded speach, I really feel like not doing the stupid speach and just losing the points (college). Anyone tried any other things that work? should I take maybe 80mg? 160mg? I am very immune to drugs i guess or just so very nervous that it does not work!

I used to be a manager in a call center and actually trained classes of people, god knows how I managed to pull that off..lol.. I seemed to get used to that, but now this is a different environment, and being 43yrs it should be easier but its not!

Anyone got any advice?? more prophanolol or another drug?? any stronger ones?


----------



## tmac

*uh oh...*

Well now, Susan, You've got me a little worried now... as I have to do a presentation in a few days and I just got prescribed propranolol this morning. My doctor told me to start off with 10mg, but I was thinking of taking 20mg just to make sure. And now I hear that you took 20mg and it didn't work for you. I wonder if it has anything to do with weight, and/or intolerance to drugs? I weigh about 165, so maybe I should take 40mg just to ensure that it works, because I really don't want to have to walk out of the staff meeting that I need to present at.



susanrodriguez1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have basically under achieved my entire life because of this little pesky problem I have, Im 43yrs old, and going to college to become an RN, change of career, I dont know why I have this problem or how to get rid of it! I have to give a 5 min presentation on tuesday and thought I would try prophanolol since everyone seems to say it works. I am very attractive so most ppl think I should not be shy, and expect me to be extrovert, which I am far from it!
> 
> I gave it a test run today, took 40mg - nothing! I am so upset, why does it not do anything for me??? now I dont know how much is too much, or how much I should take for the dreaded speach, I really feel like not doing the stupid speach and just losing the points (college). Anyone tried any other things that work? should I take maybe 80mg? 160mg? I am very immune to drugs i guess or just so very nervous that it does not work!
> 
> I used to be a manager in a call center and actually trained classes of people, god knows how I managed to pull that off..lol.. I seemed to get used to that, but now this is a different environment, and being 43yrs it should be easier but its not!
> 
> Anyone got any advice?? more prophanolol or another drug?? any stronger ones?


----------



## Inspiron

Having public speaking anxiety is normal.


----------



## SocialMoth

OTC reccomendation: cetirizine/Zyrtec makes me chilled out


----------



## smh08

Hello! Just read most of this thread after coming across it on google. Since high school I have had trouble with public speaking and often wonder why it became a problem then. To this day I am struggling through college classes, dreading any time that my name is called on or that I have to present, which is often given that I am an early childhood education major. 

I am looking for advice on what to do about my fear. I've thought about this for years and my fear is not public speaking but is what happens when I'm publicly speaking. My worst symptom? would be that my entire upper body blushes or turns red. When it happens I can feel the heat coming from my body and then i begin to sweat. The worst part is that when I know that my skin is turning red I become even more embarrassed and it lasts that much longer. 

... PS: I find it much easier to present when I am able to turn classroom lights of, which happens mostly when technology is involved. 
And at one point or another my doctor did prescribe a beta blocker (I believe) but made me fear that there was too much at risk, such as becoming depressed and having a lower sex drive.

ANY advice would be great, Thanks!


----------



## A SAD Finn

smh08 said:


> Hello! Just read most of this thread after coming across it on google. Since high school I have had trouble with public speaking and often wonder why it became a problem then. To this day I am struggling through college classes, dreading any time that my name is called on or that I have to present, which is often given that I am an early childhood education major.
> 
> I am looking for advice on what to do about my fear. I've thought about this for years and my fear is not public speaking but is what happens when I'm publicly speaking. My worst symptom? would be that my entire upper body blushes or turns red. When it happens I can feel the heat coming from my body and then i begin to sweat. The worst part is that when I know that my skin is turning red I become even more embarrassed and it lasts that much longer.
> 
> ... PS: I find it much easier to present when I am able to turn classroom lights of, which happens mostly when technology is involved.
> And at one point or another my doctor did prescribe a beta blocker (I believe) but made me fear that there was too much at risk, such as becoming depressed and having a lower sex drive.
> 
> ANY advice would be great, Thanks!


Hi, welcome to SAS.

What your doctor has said sounds quite weird to me. I've never heard of propranolol causing problems in sex drive. Depression is also an uncommon side-effect affecting fewer than 1 in 1000 patients (according to the Finnish manufacturer Orion).

I would go see another doctor because if you don't have any physiological contraindications for using propranolol, it should be the safest drug available for treating social phobia. However, I'm not sure about it helping with blushing. But if you have shaky hands, shaky voice, trembling, etc., it will definitively be of great help.


----------



## Sumguy7

Beta blockers are well established as a cause of erection problems. If you're taking it for public speaking though, that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## A SAD Finn

Sumguy7 said:


> Beta blockers are well established as a cause of erection problems. If you're taking it for public speaking though, that shouldn't be an issue.


Good to know. It's apparently mentioned in the Wiki-page about beta-blockers. There is however nothing about it in the drug label I was looking at. Do you know if it depends on dosage or on which beta-blocker you're using.


----------



## Sumguy7

A SAD Finn said:


> Good to know. It's apparently mentioned in the Wiki-page about beta-blockers. There is however nothing about it in the drug label I was looking at. Do you know if it depends on dosage or on which beta-blocker you're using.


Yes, the specific beta-blocker makes a difference; for example metoprolol is more likely to have this side-effect than nebivolol. Dose likely has an effect.


----------



## A SAD Finn

Okay, thanks. It seems to be mentioned in metoprolol's label.


----------



## reef88

Beta blockers are good for people who get nervous when performing live or giving a presentation.


----------



## ourwater

If I forget to take my Propranolol or it has not yet taken effect people ask why I'm shaking. Almost everyone I know knows that I take it. 40 mg is a little much. That can make me dizzy and feeling tired.


----------



## jahanbin

I have suffered from severe public speaking for the past 15 years. I have tried going to "training" classes, listen to endless CDs telling you to be aware of your inner self and other classes. They have all had very limited success. So I decided to see if there are any medication out there. I came across this forum (2nd or 3rd hit on google), and after reading the success stories with Propranolo, I decided to give it a try for a little talk I had to give at my daughters school. The talk was getting to me a bit because I didnt want to let my 16yo daughter down. She thinks the world of me and I'd like to maintain that view for as long as possible. 

After a long, somewhat agonising weekend, thinking about the talk, I took 30mg of Propranolol (1 and a half tablets, the half was for luck!) 70 minutes before the talk which was this morning. It didnt make me feel different, but when the time came, I took command of the class and delivered the talk that I knew I was capable of without any hiccups, sweaty hands, dry mouth, nothing. Perfect delivery.

Now, I dont know how much of that was the drug and how much of it was placebo. Whatever the combination, it worked just fine for me, and I would certainly recommend this to others.


----------



## Delvin

Noca said:


> inderal, klonopin, and or adderall


Hi Guys,
I was hoping to get some advice. I have a major presentation coming up in a few weeks for work. I used to be able to give presentations without much thought but now I have become incredibly nervous (heart pounding/shaky voice and hands/dry mouth). My last presentation to only 4 ppl (albeit senior mgmt) did not go very well, and am pretty sure this resulted in being passed over for a promotion. I have now been asked to present to over 40 ppl who are even higher in the organization (with just my luck country presidents will happen to be there!). After going onto this forum last week I made an appt to see my doctor. He prescribed me 1mg of Ativan (Sublingual route Q4H PRN) and 25mg of Lopresor (0.5 tabs by mouth BID). I have read a fair amt regarding Inderal but not much on Lopresor. Will this combination/dosage help, and is there any way to test it? I know this sounds dumb, but I really cannot afford to have an embarrassing performance in front of the entire leadership team. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## watertouch

Delvin said:


> . He prescribed me 1mg of Ativan (Sublingual route Q4H PRN) and 25mg of Lopresor (0.5 tabs by mouth BID). I have read a fair amt regarding Inderal but not much on Lopresor. Will this combination/dosage help, and is there any way to test it? I know this sounds dumb, but I really cannot afford to have an embarrassing performance in front of the entire leadership team. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Ide go with betablocker Inderal/Propranolol 40-80mg... It blocks the stresshormones from the heart thus reducing heartracing, tremble, voice... 
It fit right in with yout symptoms...

Lopresor/metoprolol is more a BP medicin...


----------



## watertouch

watertouch said:


> Ide go with betablocker Inderal/Propranolol 40-80mg... It blocks the stresshormones from the heart thus reducing heartracing, tremble, voice...
> It fit right in with yout symptoms...
> 
> Lopresor/metoprolol is more a BP medicin...


But thats basicly because its more used, for condition like this, and ive taking it myself...


----------



## Delvin

Thanks for the response! For those that have taken these drugs, how do you know when it will work? Do you feel nervous before the presentation but no physical symptoms before or during? Did the medication help you think more clearly while you were presenting? I tend to know the subject material quite well, but will definitely lose my train of thought as the physical symptoms kick in. During the presentation I feel like my mind is trying to fight the emotional feelings/physical symptoms while at the same time appear to be calm and present my info clearly and not ramble. Could someone please describe how it felt during the presentation and if you had any physical symptoms creep up during the speech?


----------



## catfreak1991

aabbccdd44332211 said:


> Hi everyone! I have mild social anxiety, but a SEVERE phobia of public speaking (which I suspect ties in somehow with the SA). Anytime that I have to talk in front of a group of people I freak out. The symptoms I show are trembling/shaking, talking fast, dry mouth, and everything else bad that happens. On a couple occasions I nearly ran out of a room because of my fear of public speaking. Basically, my fight or flight response is severe.
> 
> So, what would you suggest I get prescribed? From what I hear beta-blockers are the best thing for this. Many musicians take them so they can remain calm while performing. I am a musician as well, and I suspect that once I start playing in front of crowds I will get the same symptoms as I do while public speaking. If you have any experiences with these symptoms or medications, PLEASE give me some advice. I really need to do something about this, I have a 10 minute presentation in a month. Thanks a lot!


Same! Toastmasters is a support group for this phobia. Maybe they would know of resources specifically designed for this type of fear.

A psychiatrist would likely be more in tune with what you're dealing with psychologically. Maybe you should see one instead of your GP.


----------



## glenpointe

I am glad that I found this forum. Something had happened to me or what, but I am freaking out when I have to speak in group of people. It doesn't matter how I prepared, I freak out when is my turn to talk. My friend has Inderal, I'll try it out. My heart rate is low, because I run a lot. Wondering would it affect my heart? BTW, how do you do since then abc....?

Mission accomplished!

Today, I had a big presentation. I planned on taking one 20 mg dose one hour before my presentation. Due to unforeseen time delays, I ended up taking it nearly 2 hours before. And I was still fine! I sat in a room before that and approximately 1 hour before I actually *wanted* to give a presentation. It was amazing. Absolutely no shaking at all! Some say that you will still feel nervous mentally, however because my physiological symptoms disappeared, I wasn't nervous at all! The whole project went pretty smoothly and I was complimented on my work.

The only problem was that my mouth was *very* dry. Before that would have been the least of my concerns. If I would have had a bottle of water that would have solved that problem. And I found that it "peaked" at approximately 1 hour through, and it lasted a couple of hours. I am very thankful beyond words. Thank you, eveyone! This is amazing.

EDIT: 

I highly recommend this to ANYONE that has a public speaking problem.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tactics

glenpointe said:


> I am glad that I found this forum. Something had happened to me or what, but I am freaking out when I have to speak in group of people. It doesn't matter how I prepared, I freak out when is my turn to talk. My friend has Inderal, I'll try it out. My heart rate is low, because I run a lot. Wondering would it affect my heart? BTW, how do you do since then abc....?
> 
> Mission accomplished!
> 
> Today, I had a big presentation. I planned on taking one 20 mg dose one hour before my presentation. Due to unforeseen time delays, I ended up taking it nearly 2 hours before. And I was still fine! I sat in a room before that and approximately 1 hour before I actually *wanted* to give a presentation. It was amazing. Absolutely no shaking at all! Some say that you will still feel nervous mentally, however because my physiological symptoms disappeared, I wasn't nervous at all! The whole project went pretty smoothly and I was complimented on my work.
> 
> The only problem was that my mouth was *very* dry. Before that would have been the least of my concerns. If I would have had a bottle of water that would have solved that problem. And I found that it "peaked" at approximately 1 hour through, and it lasted a couple of hours. I am very thankful beyond words. Thank you, eveyone! This is amazing.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I highly recommend this to ANYONE that has a public speaking problem.


[/QUOTE]

did you take propranolol? This is what I use and it works wonders before a presentation or social situation. 5mg to 10mg is my sweet spot.


----------



## tactics

By the way, you can learn more about beta blockers by going to the wikipedia page or a site like blockthefear.com which is basically all about beta blockers. I don't know why there isn't a section here just for this discussion, unless I'm not seeing it? Either way, good luck to you. Oh, and meditation + Toastmasters are a must!


----------

